# Casting live target & storm paddle tails!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Shore Casting Casting Paddle Tail Gobies! 
In this video i used paddle tail 3D goby lures by Live Target & Storm. I love them! I also used Okuma Fishing's Water Wolf 1.1 NEW underwater video camera. The cam records in mov format & i had problems downloading those files to both my Quicktime Player & VLC. My short vids were converted but not the larger ones. Might be the used micro 32gb SD card used so i will purchase another.

Another issue was visibility due to dirty runoff brown water. I'll have to limit usage to semi-clear water conditions. Also if i increased the retrieval rate the splashing surface conditions obscure the video's perception. So the next day i used the 15g weight rather then the 9g, and i added a 1/2oz lead egg to the mainline. Problem was solved. I'll have to try this again under better filming conditions but since the day after Easter when i first started filmed it has been raining & the surf jumped. Expect further videos once the conditions improve.

I found the leader length of 2-1/2ft worked well. The fish weren't scared-off by the camera unit. I lost the Live Target Goby due to a fast moving Barracuda & one of the Storm Gobies was destroyed by a huge strike. Then a chicken grabbed that lure and took-off while i was rinsing off my gear.

I chose to whip into the clear water just outside the semi-exposed sandbar. Why? I always look for obstructions of reef or shoreline topography. That day the fresh water was moving FAST because of the rains. The churning water created an area to hide the presence of the predators lying in wake of fish being swept downstream. Also the churning sand exposed small crustaceans. I had over 10 light hits from fish not big enough to swallow the lure. If i used smaller tackle i'd have done better but i needed the beefier set-up to handle the weight of the underwater video camera. I just downloaded programs to help me figure out the mov formatting. Would love to see the fish moments before it hits the lure!


----------

